# Mounting options seem broken (ext2/3)

## tomalakborg

Hey guys, I just built up a gentoo rig for some music recording and I'm running into the following problem.

I hooked up a hard drive into hdd, partitioned hdd1 (20gb), mke2fs'd it, made a directory in /mnt for it, then tried to mount. Ideally I'd like to pass an option such as 'uid=bill,gid=users,umask=0720' and such, but here's the all-important problem.

I can mount it fine with

# mount -t ext2 /dev/hdd1 /mnt/impulse

as soon as I add options...

# mount -t ext2 -o gid=users /dev/hdd1 /mnt/impulse

I get the ubiquitous "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock...."

After checking dmesg I found "EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "gid=100" or missing value"

Now something is wrong here, because it works fine to mount other filesystems with options (vfat, iso9660), I've tried a different drive to make sure hardware isn't an issue (I tried an external ext3 drive so eliminate the possibility of a bad ide bus), and I've been able to do this successfully on all my other linux machines. 

There's full support for ext2/3 in my kernel (all built-in), which matches my other machine's kernel config. Is there another kernel option/package I need to enable for all this to work? If so, I must have been installing/selecting it in the past without realizing it. Thanks in advance!

Bill

----------

## Cuardin

Wait a minute? Are you trying to mount ext3 with a user/gid option? That sounds totally absurd. ext2/3 have built-in support for user-permissions. The only reason the uid/gid options exist on the vfat/iso9660 is because these filesystems don't understand users and permissions and thus, for them to be linux.compatible, the entire partition has to be given a user id and a group id.

Or are you trying to do something very exotic here?

--DA

----------

## tomalakborg

Well in order for common users to have permissions to the root of the drive... I see where you are coming from and I'm aware of the built-in permissions of ext3. Still - shouldn't this work?

----------

## Cuardin

Well, if you read the man-page for mount it will tel you what options you can use with what filesystem.

[/topic]But if you chown -R user:group mnt/<drive>/ it will do the same thing, and in a way very much more as intended.

----------

